# Through Dovetail Joints - Rotate Board or Rotate and Flip?



## LGLDSR73 (Jul 24, 2013)

Greetings,

Hope everyone is well.

I am attempting to make some small boxes ( 5" x 5" x 6") using a Porter Cable 4216 Dovetail Jig.

Whether making Tails or Pins, after the first pass for the second routing on the same piece is the board only rotated 180 degrees or rotated 180 degrees and flipped so the other uncut side is facing you?

Many thanks,

Lyman


----------



## LGLDSR73 (Jul 24, 2013)

Help please?


----------



## Jimarco (May 15, 2015)

Probably the reason no one has replied is because there is more to it and would take a really long how to post to reply. Here is a video of someone using the 4216 I assume he explains/demonstrates the method(s) correctly.

Take detailed notes. Good luck.


----------



## LGLDSR73 (Jul 24, 2013)

> Probably the reason no one has replied is because there is more to it and would take a really long how to post to reply. Here is a video of someone using the 4216 I assume he explains/demonstrates the method(s) correctly.
> 
> Take detailed notes. Good luck.
> 
> - Jimarco


Thank you!

Best,

Lyman


----------



## JohnDon (Mar 14, 2015)

Rotate only


----------



## LGLDSR73 (Jul 24, 2013)

> Rotate only
> 
> - JohnDon


Thanks John! I did find this:

TAILS: Lock the first tail piece vertically (inside face out, marked "T") in the jig, PINS: All pin boards are cut with the inside face (marked "P") towards the jig. Remember to always have the inside face toward the jig when cutting the pins.

Thank you!

Lyman


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

In most cases with dovetails you'll have pins on both ends of one board and matching tails on both ends of the other. That's to make boxes. I'm sure there must be some way to have pins on one end and tails on the other end of a board but it would be unorthodox and arguably pointless, plus difficult to put together.


----------



## LGLDSR73 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi Loren,

Thank you very much and my sincerest apologies for the late reply! I did not receive an email notification saying I had a response but saw that this was waiting when I made another post.

I agree that it would be pointless to have pins one end and tails on the other. I finally figured it out and have everything dialed it to the point where it's actually working very well.

Best,

Lyman


----------



## Jimarco (May 15, 2015)

> Hi Loren,
> 
> Thank you very much and my sincerest apologies for the late reply! I did not receive an email notification saying I had a response but saw that this was waiting when I made another post.
> 
> ...


Good! Now post a picture please.


----------

